# ACS skills assessment-incorrect or correct? Not Closely Related to the Nominated code



## puneeth.user (Sep 10, 2014)

Dear All Members/Experts,

I've received my ACS today which says it is suitable for ANZSCO code 262113 (Systems Administrator). I have a total of 8.3years of complete relevant experience in ERP Solution administration.

Point 1:
ACS gives me 4yrs10months for my skill set as suitable when we look at the experience in years/months below. However, there is below line which counts from November 2013 making my experience less than 1year suitable. It looks like a mistake from ACS. Could you please advise?
*******************************************************************
_The following employment after *November 2013* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 11/09 - 10/10 (0yrs 11mths) 
Position: Application Consultant 

Dates: 10/10 - 09/14 (3yrs 11mths) 
Position: Professional 1: Application Delivery 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 

Dates: 06/06 - 11/09 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO _
*******************************************************************

Point 2:
I have the relevant experience for below entry too with suitable Roles & Responsibilities letter. This letter from the previous employer has designation:Senior Software Engineer.
I wonder why is this not suitable? It is because there is difference in Senior Software Engineer & System Administrator ANZSCO codes? Can I appeal this to ACS or please suggest otherwise?
*******************************************************************
_Dates: 06/06 - 11/09 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO_
*******************************************************************

My concern is I'd be losing points although I have the skills/experience of over 8years which accounts for 15points. From the above assessment, I'm less than 5years of relevant experience giving me 5points.

Thanks 
Puneeth


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

What is your education/degree? If its not a IT degree like E&C or Electrical then ACS deducts 4years from the experience. 

For Point#2, the role/designation does not matter. What you put in the Reference letter matters. It should match with the roles/responsibilities for the ANZSCO code.


----------



## puneeth.user (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a Bachelor's in E&C. Below is the message from the assessment result.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from ***************** completed June 
2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Below is the content from the Company reference letter for the ANZSCO code 262113
********************************************************************
 Supports the design, configuration, implementation, customization, integration and maintenance of a corporate-wide ERP system.
 Analyzes and recommends solutions and technology to achieve customers’ needs.
 Develops functional and technical detailed designs, test scenarios, implementation and conversion plans.
 Recommends and documents IT development standards, standard operating procedures and best practices for the ERP package using standard methodologies.
 Leads or participates in development projects working closely with internal customers, external customers and offshore resources.
 Plans and directs studies of potential electronic data processing applications and prepares design proposals to reflect cost, time and alternative actions to satisfy existing and future needs of the corporation.
 Develops and executes test plans, test cases and protocols for evaluation of system performance.
 Administers the ERP package and the underlying technology components using standard or bespoke scripts and tools.
 Participates in Developing Center Of Excellence for ERP Vertical Solutions and
Intellectual Properties.
 Contributes to Customer Trainings and Internal Team Trainings.
 Participates in Presales,RFP/RFI Response,Due Diligences,Conference Room Pilot
(CRP)Projects etc.
 Participates in Hiring and Retention of Talent in the Practice.
 Helps to achieve Customer Delivery Excellence.
 Adheres,follows and monitors the Capability Maturity Models like CMM, CMMi, PCMM, ISO in the projects etc.
 Contributes to Project Quality Assurance.
********************************************************************

Kindly suggest. Thanks!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Everything is fine about the assessment. It clearly says as per ACS "The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code."

That means form Nov 2013 to current is your relevant experience (can claim points for it , technically you cant because its less than an year) everything before Nov 2013 has been assessed irrelevant (cant claim points).

Hence Degree = 15 points
Exp = 00 points


----------



## puneeth.user (Sep 10, 2014)

The assessment means 4years 10months from September2014 which means the met date should be November 2009
Dates: 11/09 - 10/10 (0yrs 11mths) 
Dates: 10/10 - 09/14 (3yrs 11mths) 

How can the calculation from November 2013 be fine? Or am I wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

According to ACS you ve had 2 different occupations in your 8+ year career i.e System admin and S/w engg. As you ve chosen to get assessed for System Admin Software engg experience has been completely ignored (which makes sense).
The dates you have mentioned is relevant to ANSZCO code you ve chosen i.e System admin the rest of it which is related to S/w engineer is irrelevant by default. 
Hence everything related to System Admin has been assessed by ACS and within that you have been given a skilled date (Nov 2013) after 4 yrs deduction because you have an BE(ECE) degree ICT Major (not closely related to your occupation). 
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

How many points do you have as of now ?
Excluding experience points beacuse you cant claim any points for experience.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

puneeth.user said:


> The assessment means 4years 10months from September2014 which means the met date should be November 2009
> Dates: 11/09 - 10/10 (0yrs 11mths)
> Dates: 10/10 - 09/14 (3yrs 11mths)
> 
> ...


They deducted 4 years from your relevant experience because of your educational qualification which is E&C. you are left with less than a year so you can't claim any experience points.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

This is how they have seem to have calculated it -
Total = 8.3 Years
BE - E&C = 4 Years deduction (I got the same too) = Years left = 4.3 Years
3 Years considered as not relevant, so 4.3 - 3 = 1.3 years = 0 points

Now, why did they consider as not relevant is probably because the from a high level it looks more like a developer/programmer or an Analyst kind of experience rather than a Sys Admin. But, its just my opinion.

You have a few options - 
1. If your other reference letters have similar content you can consider mailing the case officer or consider an appeal.
2. If that doesn't work you might apply for a different code - start the ACS process again = spending more $$
3. Reapply with a modified reference letter for the experience which was not considered earlier, provided the company is ready to give you a modified letter. This means more $$ and running around for a new ref letter etc.


----------

